
Ask HN: Found a way to teach Web Development to dummies. Should I write a book? - DonbunEf7
So my friend, who is the opposite of &quot;techie&quot; asked me to teach him Web Programming and so I did. He&#x27;s able to code a decent static website by himself (didn&#x27;t teach him Javascript or any other server side language) after about 2 weeks of daily lessons. When I was thinking of ways to teach him I thought of spaced repetition, which I recall is used for behaviors and language learning as well.<p>He and other friends told me to write a book using the same method, but I&#x27;m skeptical that people would be interested. So, before hiring an editor and trying to write it down, do you think it&#x27;s worth to write a book with &quot;my method&quot; or if there are already books like these on the market?
======
Eridrus
One consideration, though not the only one, is that writing a technical book
is never a good financial proposition.

If it's not a good financial proposition already, why write a book at all, vs
making a website or a series of blog posts? The answer is usually prestige.

So, in general, I would say don't write a book unless you are doing it for
your resume, otherwise there are better formats for technical content.

For your specifics, I wonder if the real benefit was you helping him through
the material, rather than the method you used. We continue to have teachers
despite there being tonnes of books on most topics people want to learn.

~~~
matt_the_bass
This is a great comment: “We continue to have teachers despite there being
tonnes of books on most topics people want to learn.”

------
dangerface
Thats a cool way to teach but there are lots of free books and code camps that
have a similar "Learn x in y days!" I don't know how you can compete with
that.

The quality of these free resources are also really high and tend to be
focused on noobs, thats a lot of really tough competition.

------
stephen82
I would say "Go for it!"; you have nothing to lose, only to gain, like
experience writing a book and acquiring extra knowledge by what people want to
be taught.

Can we get a draft so we can help with the content so it can be as helpful and
accurate as possible?

Good luck mate!

------
timdavila
That's a great skill and it's very cool that you want to give back, but you
didn't teach your friend by giving him a stack of articles you wrote, right?

Why not consider becoming a tutor or teacher of some sort?

